

Ask HN: What's the worst tech article? - Drakeman

Apropos to the title, what is the worst article you've ever seen on Hacker News or, generally, posted on the web and why?
======
dpkendal
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/joshua-kors/why-im-
returning-m...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/joshua-kors/why-im-returning-my-
imac_b_796104.html)

The entire article can basically be summed up as, "The path is difficult for
me because I have so many preferences which I refuse to accept that there is
any alternative to." Multiplied by about ten.

